# This is one big Bobcat



## allphase (Jan 25, 2008)

This is a huge cat we just finished up for a customer.  This cat was 40in long.  It was killed in washington GA.  Thatught i would post a pic being you dont see them this big offen.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2008)

allphase said:


> This is a huge cat we just finished up for one of our regular customers.  This cat was 40in long.  It was shot behind the shoulder with a 270.  It was killed in washington GA.  Thatught i would post a pic being you dont see them this big offen.



I hate to hear of people shooting bobcats and foxes out of a deer stand with there deer rifles.  
Plus it is ILLEGAL!

Darrell


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!
Great work!


----------



## droptine20 (Jan 25, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> I hate to hear of people shooting bobcats and foxes out of a deer stand with there deer rifles.
> Plus it is ILLEGAL!
> 
> Darrell



why do yall got to be like that??you break the law someway or somehow dont u??
why cant you just congratulate o the good looking mount?

ANY HOW,,GOOD LOOKING MOUNT GUYS!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2008)

droptine20 said:


> why do yall got to be like that??you break the law someway or somehow dont u??
> why cant you just congratulate o the good looking mount?
> 
> ANY HOW,,GOOD LOOKING MOUNT GUYS!!



I guess you poachers have to stick up for each other.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 25, 2008)

Who said it was killed out of season???

Now the .270 part, he's own his own explaining that one.


----------



## allphase (Jan 25, 2008)

My customer said that it was in a pasture behind his home where he had goats and cows.  He shot it from the window in his house.  Thats all i know.


----------



## pokey (Jan 25, 2008)

Good looking mount. I have one in the freezer I was planning to do something with. What do you charge?


----------



## allphase (Jan 25, 2008)

I charge $450 for cats.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 25, 2008)

beautiful mount!!


----------



## leadoff (Jan 25, 2008)

Man!  That is one heck of a realistic mount!  Great job!!!!!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 25, 2008)

*...*

Man!..That is a gorgeous mount...!

You nailed the eyes perfectly...that is always the part that seems to be the hardest to do...

I posted my cat from RB's Taxidermy a week or so back and he did a great job on the eyes too...

Y'all are artists without a doubt.  Thanks for sharing the pic...

Regardless of any alleged illegalities (I ain't got no ranger patch on my sleeve ), I am glad that beautiful animal was preserved so perfectly...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice mount, but like 60Grit said about the caliber....


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice cat. I have one that is 30". killed him with a muzzle loader in the middle of Dec last year. he proudly guards my living room


----------



## droptine20 (Jan 25, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> I guess you poachers have to stick up for each other.




first you were talking about shooting bobcats from deer stands..
now you are talking about us being poachers..??


----------



## pokey (Jan 25, 2008)

What part of the state are you in?


----------



## crazy00hunter (Jan 25, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> I hate to hear of people shooting bobcats and foxes out of a deer stand with there deer rifles.
> Plus it is ILLEGAL!
> 
> Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know it isn't illegal to shot a bobcat or fox out of a deerstand.  That is when a lot of them are shot though.  The illegal part is the high powered rifles.

Ok so it was shot out of someones window.  It is still illegal to shoot a bobcat with a .270 in the state of Georgia.  

Am I wrong?  Would you get a ticket from the GW for that?

Personally I have upmost respect for the game I hunt and I obey the law.

Why are you defending it?

Darrell


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 25, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Ok so it was shot out of someones window.  It is still illegal to shoot a bobcat with a .270 in the state of Georgia.
> 
> Am I wrong?  Would you get a ticket from the GW for that?
> 
> ...



I would think that if it was bothering livestock you could shoot it with whatever you wanted...

I wanted to kill one with my bow and saw a good one this year but the season wasn't in....Then a coyote came by....THWACK!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2008)

*mount*

Allphase you did an excellent job.

Darrell


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 25, 2008)

some folks round here need to fertilize thereself a lil bit....man thin skinned !!!!!!   grow some epidermis someday...wow....that is one of the best if not the best lookin bobcat I ever did see an folks just wanna wigg out in the thread .............


----------



## allphase (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys.  I am in Lincolnton GA on Clarks hill lake.  I agree that they shouldnt shoot them with large rifles but it was in his goat pasture.  I dont think it was actualy bothering the goats but he wanted to be safe than sorry i think.  I would rather them shoot them with a smaller gun because for 1 thing it will be legal and another thing is those big holes are hard to fix somtimes.  Thanks again for the compliments matt


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 25, 2008)

SWEET CAT!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 25, 2008)

beautiful mount!


----------



## leo (Jan 26, 2008)

*That is a beautifuly done mount*

thanks for sharing it with us here on the Bragging Board.

IMO ......... allphase posted this on the BRAGGING BOARD to share his pride in his work and what he considers a BIG bobcat.......

I do not see anything in Allphase's post where HE has done anything illegal   

Please keep your comments confined to the subject of this thread and remember ... this is the Bragging Board ......... 

If you need to discuss or comment on the illegal taking of bobcats please start your own thread on an appropriate forum..................


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice cat.  Not many bobcats in Georgia make it to 40 POUNDS, plenty of 30 to 35 pound males around though.

40 INCH cats aren't that uncommon.

One of the better cat mounts I have seen done in Georgia.

Congrats on taking another fawn killer out of the gene pool.  We have no shortage of cats in Georgia.


----------



## marknga (Jan 26, 2008)

allphase 
That is a beautiful mount. As it has been discussed on this forum before, Bobcat mounts 
usually leave alot to be desired but this is a wonderful job. Great job with the eyes.

Thanks for sharing it.

Mark


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 26, 2008)

Great mount


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow best cat mount I think I have ever seen


----------



## awstapp (Jan 26, 2008)

*Bobcat*

Man thats a good looking cat.....now where's my green head????


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 26, 2008)

sure that ain't a cougar?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2008)

Gorgeous looking cat! 

Fine job!


----------



## ruphus (Jan 27, 2008)

allphase,thought i was only one from lincolnton here. none the less good mount


----------



## Holton (Jan 27, 2008)

Good looking mount.

Fine job


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 27, 2008)

nice mount


----------



## leroy (Jan 27, 2008)

One of the best cat mounts I have seen good job allphase.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 28, 2008)

*270 WHY?*

Never had a want to take a bobcat but was wondering why Georgia restricts the caliber of gun to be used to take bobcats and fox.  
It appears that only .22 caliber or smaller rimfire, air rifle or any muzzleloading firearm can be used.
Now does that mean one can use .17 caliber? If so this rifle is pretty powerful, accurate and capable of long distance shots. Why isn't a 22-250 or a 22 hornet etc. legal?
Also if one can use a muzzleloader (which does not define rifle or shotgun type) why isn't it legal to use a regular shotgun with slugs or shot?
I really don't understand their thinking........... Maybe they weren't thinking.


----------



## leo (Jan 28, 2008)

*that is an interesting question whchunter*

and if I'm not mistaken it has been discussed before on our hunting forums. 

You may want to post that question over there and keep this thread on the topic of his nice work on the large bobcat.

Thanks


----------



## whchunter (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sorry*



leo said:


> and if I'm not mistaken it has been discussed before on our hunting forums.
> 
> You may want to post that question over there and keep this thread on the topic of his nice work on the large bobcat.
> 
> Thanks




Sorry ... Although I was not the first and only one of many to stray from the topic .... I didn't mean to stop the back slapping. It is one of the best Bcat mounts I've seen Allphase.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 28, 2008)

awesome mount!


----------



## allphase (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks yall.


----------



## ppope (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you have a website or a price list?  I have a big bobcat that I want to get mounted with a pheasant.  This bobcat also came from Washington, GA off Pope Plantation.  I think mine weighed about 30 lbs.  I'm not sure if that is big but I was told he was big.


----------



## Otis (Feb 2, 2008)

nice mount


----------



## leo (Feb 3, 2008)

If you need to discuss or comment on the illegal taking of bobcats please start your own thread on an appropriate forum..................


----------

